# manual airbag disable?



## chazzz (Dec 1, 2006)

My eight year old son would like to sit in the front seat of 2007 MCS. Can I turn off the air bag (passenger side only)? He weighs almost 70 pounds and tall.

thanks in advance


----------



## Madeira Jon (Oct 5, 2007)

There is a button marked "Passenger Air Bag" press this and the bag is dis-connected. However a dealer will need to re-connect it.


----------

